# Poke cage help



## Venom1080 (Nov 19, 2017)

Got a good deal on exo teras recently. And some big cork pieces. I cleaned one out and set it up, but it's not quite looking right.. I'm thinking maybe some foliage top left.. but I don't know if that will clash too much with the natural wood look.

Anyway, would appreciate some suggestions on how to improve the aesthetics..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 19, 2017)

Seems ok. I like those pieces of cork bark, more or less, just like the one I use for my _only _arboreal in my DIY arboreal enclosure 

I throw inside also stuff like this well deep in the substrate, near/behind etc the cork v

http://bugzarre.co.uk/epages/950002515.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/950002515/Products/MP4245[4]

http://bugzarre.co.uk/epages/950002515.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/950002515/Products/zeb1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 19, 2017)

@MrsHaas  You should upload some of your pics of homes, considering MrHaas does a pretty good, and is quite creative in this dept.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 19, 2017)

You may want to give it more foliage, Or perhaps take the sides and cover them up a bit so they don't see you as well. I do that for my snakes, granted their vision is much better than Ts. But Poki's and other arboreals might benefit from that. I have versicolor that will for sure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 19, 2017)

I second adding more foliage.


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 17, 2017)

viper69 said:


> @MrsHaas  You should upload some of your pics of homes, considering MrHaas does a pretty good, and is quite creative in this dept.


 I shall do that now!  My husband actually designs the tanks - I’m the one that does the husbandry lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 17, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Got a good deal on exo teras recently. And some big cork pieces.


Congrats!



MrsHaas said:


> I shall do that now!  My husband actually designs the tanks - I’m the one that does the husbandry lol


That makes a perfect couple/duo/husband & wife!!


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 17, 2017)

This is my P. fasciata enclosure (My husband likes this one the least because he did not use a quick round, however she seems super happy in the tank so we’ve never decided to switch it out):





P. striata ( cannot get a picture with the doors open because clearly she is on the door LOL so I hope there’s not too much glare from the photo being taken):





P. rufilata (she’s in her cork round so I could get a good pics w the doors open):

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 17, 2017)

Here are pictures of some tanks we haven’t rehoused our other 2 pokies in yet...

This will be for my P. met:





And this will be for my P. subfusca highland:






If anyone has questions about the supplies of methods that my husband uses to create the decor within these gorgeous enclosures, send a conversation to: @raggamuffin415

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 17, 2017)

BoyFromLA said:


> That makes a perfect couple/duo/husband & wife!!


It’s nice to share the hobby with my hubby but I’m stuck w the crud work lol - rehousing and husbandry I find are a tad less glamourous lol

But he does have (I think) a pretty  extraordinary talent when it comes to this!


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Dec 17, 2017)

MrsHaas said:


> Here are pictures of some tanks we haven’t rehoused our other 2 pokies in yet...
> 
> This will be for my P. met:
> View attachment 260714
> ...


I just sent him a conversation asking about those backgrounds.  They look great!  Are they foam?


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 17, 2017)

They ar


MetalMan2004 said:


> I just sent him a conversation asking about those backgrounds.  They look great!  Are they foam?


 they are each a little different BC he plays around with his own crazy concoctions of different materials.  Send him a message and he can tell u but this is what the back looks like on the two of them that are uninhabited:







HE uses lots of diff stuff, but I can warn you, each take weighs like 20lbs when he’s done lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 17, 2017)

MrsHaas said:


> This is my P. fasciata enclosure (My husband likes this one the least because he did not use a quick round, however she seems super happy in the tank so we’ve never decided to switch it out):
> View attachment 260708
> 
> View attachment 260709
> ...



What size is the Poki in that first pic, and what size is ExoTerra, just trying to get a feeling. I think you have 8x8x12?


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 17, 2017)

They are all 18x12x12 exoterras I believe
@viper69

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Dec 17, 2017)

I'll go ahead and reply here instead of thru private message. I've experimented with several backdrop materials (not sure if you can tell in the pics). 

I always like to cover the back wall entirely, so I hot glue flat cork bark pieces close together. Then I just fill the gaps to complete the look. You can use foam if gaps are larger and then just cover with silicone and substrate (plenty of YouTube tutorials available). Or if gaps are smaller, I've used zoo med excavator sand/clay or even just really tightly packed green moss.

As far as foliage, I like going to craft stores or wedding stores have lot of fake plants for displays. Think of what jungle fauna looks like... vines, twigs, roots, ferns,  etc. It's good you have leaf litter, as many people overlook that simple addition. I mean what forest doesn't have leaf litter everywhere?

Hope that helps, but feel free to ask more specific questions. I really do believe that making tanks is a craft, and it take a thought and refining just like any skill.

- Mr Haas

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## viper69 (Dec 17, 2017)

MrsHaas said:


> Here are pictures of some tanks we haven’t rehoused our other 2 pokies in yet...
> 
> This will be for my P. met:
> View attachment 260714
> ...


I remember that middle one with the cork bark tube sticking out. How did @raggamuffin415 mount it in the substrate so it doesn't fall over etc. I'm going to build the same thing at some point.

You guys need PDFs, he'd be great at designing tanks for frogs. I know he'd have a blast.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Dec 17, 2017)

raggamuffin415 said:


> I'll go ahead and reply here instead of thru private message. I've experimented with several backdrop materials (not sure if you can tell in the pics).
> 
> I always like to cover the back wall entirely, so I hot glue flat cork bark pieces close together. Then I just fill the gaps to complete the look. You can use foam if gaps are larger and then just cover with silicone and substrate (plenty of YouTube tutorials available). Or if gaps are smaller, I've used zoo med excavator sand/clay or even just really tightly packed green moss.
> 
> ...


I’ll have to dig a bit into the methods of filling in the gaps with foam and substrate.  Seems easy enough though.  I agree with you that the fully filled background looks better.  I think I’ve made some pretty good enclosures but you certainly take it to the next level.  Adding leaf litter instead of just dirt to the bottom is a nice touch.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 17, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> I’ll have to dig a bit into the methods of filling in the gaps with foam and substrate.  Seems easy enough though.  I agree with you that the fully filled background looks better.  I think I’ve made some pretty good enclosures but you certainly take it to the next level.  Adding leaf litter instead of just dirt to the bottom is a nice touch.


If you want info on the above, go to Dendroboards.com The PDF people are experts at doing the above, esp using Great Stuff Foam.  There's a lot of tips in using such info on that forum and on YouTube.

See below for excellent T cages

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMZufaGb1mbfQ0Wzpdp6Ozg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 17, 2017)

MrsHaas said:


> Here are pictures of some tanks we haven’t rehoused our other 2 pokies in yet...
> 
> This will be for my P. met:
> View attachment 260714
> ...


Wow... VERY impressive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks for the praise. The cork tubes are usually wedged in between the cork backing and some of the cross sectional wood branches. Make substrate nice and deep to bury it too. Sometimes will glue to backing or stick into clay that holds it when it hardens. 

The foam is easy to use just make sure you follow steps and give time to cure. Don't put it in direct Sun light to cure,  it'll shrink lol. Again, YouTube has some really good turorials.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 17, 2017)

raggamuffin415 said:


> I'll go ahead and reply here instead of thru private message. I've experimented with several backdrop materials (not sure if you can tell in the pics).
> 
> I always like to cover the back wall entirely, so I hot glue flat cork bark pieces close together. Then I just fill the gaps to complete the look. You can use foam if gaps are larger and then just cover with silicone and substrate (plenty of YouTube tutorials available). Or if gaps are smaller, I've used zoo med excavator sand/clay or even just really tightly packed green moss.
> 
> ...


Love your set ups.  

And yep, that's exactly what I was thinking just now. Cork is really expensive here so itll have to be something else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 17, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> Adding leaf litter instead of just dirt to the bottom is a nice touch.


Lol the leaf litter looks pretty but we always argue over how much to put in BC it makes husbandry a bit more difficult... sometimes its like I need like a freakin GPS tracking chip to locate the smaller/dwarf Ts when I feed and water (they could potentially crawl out if unseen) or locate uneaten crickets or Bolus to remove lol! Plus, remember the more stuff u put into the tank the heavier it gets... some of those exoterras weigh like 20lbs! No joke.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 17, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> Wow... VERY impressive!


I agree, he’s quite talented! It’s nice to have something nice to look at even if the T isn’t out in to open!  Here’s the view from sitting on my bed:

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 17, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Love your set ups.
> 
> And yep, that's exactly what I was thinking just now. Cork is really expensive here so itll have to be something else.


Cork is getting harder and harder to find BC it takes FOREVER to grow.  We stock up anytime we see any at a pet store... I would also research what kind of wood you can and cannot use in your enclosures. I think that it’s not good to use pine or redwood or something like that so I’m sure there are some restrictions as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 17, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Got a good deal on exo teras recently. And some big cork pieces. I cleaned one out and set it up, but it's not quite looking right.. I'm thinking maybe some foliage top left.. but I don't know if that will clash too much with the natural wood look.
> 
> Anyway, would appreciate some suggestions on how to improve the aesthetics..
> 
> ...


You’re tanks look very similar to the ones my husband make excluding the back drop and a few plastic plants... you got the right idea, just try experimenting and have fun with it, ull find a method you like and will stick to eventually!  Great job!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Dec 18, 2017)

Certain wood especially if it has sap or resin can be dangerous for spiders. Do a little research on that before just sticking anything in there. Cork is good because it doesn't mold easily. Some woods retain moisture and before you know it you have green fluffy mold all over it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 18, 2017)

raggamuffin415 said:


> Certain wood especially if it has sap or resin can be dangerous for spiders. Do a little research on that before just sticking anything in there. Cork is good because it doesn't mold easily. Some woods retain moisture and before you know it you have green fluffy mold all over it.


Like what? Pine and cedar?


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Dec 19, 2017)

Those and a few more I'm sure like Redwood, Etc


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 19, 2017)

Interesting. I've heard that's all one big myth. 

I use whatever this is. Pine maybe?


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 24, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Interesting. I've heard that's all one big myth.
> 
> I use whatever this is. Pine maybe?
> 
> ...


NOOOO idea what kind of wood ur using but your T looks happy!

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jan 24, 2018)

Well I took all of the inspirstion from this thread and finished my first adult poec enclosure.  I found pre-done corkboard 12”x12” on amazon, got a cork round at Petco that I cut in two (I’ll use the other half in my P smithi enclosure) and already had the plants.  Turned out pretty decent I think!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 24, 2018)

MetalMan2004 said:


> Well I took all of the inspirstion from this thread and finished my first adult poec enclosure.  I found pre-done corkboard 12”x12” on amazon, got a cork round at Petco that I cut in two (I’ll use the other half in my P smithi enclosure) and already had the plants.  Turned out pretty decent I think!
> 
> View attachment 264299


Those are good cages. Did you hot glue the bottom pieces? They warp with time and water can leak out.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jan 24, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Those are good cages. Did you hot glue the bottom pieces? They warp with time and water can leak out.


Thanks!  Hot glued the heck out of it.  At a nickel per stick there is no reason not to!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

